# Installation aborted on Gingerbread Leaks?



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm very new to the D2G, I had a D2 and got the D2g as a replacement. I CANNOT for the life of me download gingerbread. Can someone please show me a step by step process on how I can do this? I keep downloading the file. Renaming it update.zip and it keeps aborting. I'm on stock and everything?


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

The two part prerooted gb leak from team black hat worked fine for me. Download both files and flash them back to back. That's the gb version I'm on.


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

keolawills said:


> The two part prerooted gb leak from team black hat worked fine for me. Download both files and flash them back to back. That's the gb version I'm on.


Do I download them then install them with D2 bootstrap?


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok well I just sbfed tried the renaming update thing and it didn't work. I rooted and installed d2 bootstrap and downloaded the files on team black hat. No good. Nothing seems to be working for me....


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

My phone seems to not be downloading anything....


----------



## thelight (Aug 22, 2011)

this happened to me as well, ive sbf'ed many time and it didnt work.
ive managed to install ota, maybe ud better wait for it to come back.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Try following the instructions available at http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/4.5.607_Firmware and make sure your system is stock 2.4.330 (unrooted, without the bootstrap).


----------

